# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  طفولة عضو..!!؟

## الوسادة

[align=center]


[flash1=http://www.d-3mr.com/up/uploads/files/domain-a09260dc8a.swf]WIDTH=450 HEIGHT=650[/flash1]


طفولة عضو..!!؟؟ 






مســـــائكم فـــل ويـــاسمين / صـــباحكم ورد وجوريــــ كيـــــــفكــــم

أخـــوانـــي / أخــــــواتي / زوارنـــا الكـــرامـ أنـ شــاء الله تـــمــامـ

موضوعــي عبـــاره عــن طفــــولة 

كـــل عـــضوية في منتـــدى الحصن 
كـــــيف كـــانت ؟؟ 
وكــــيف قضـــاها ؟؟
وأيش الذكــــريــــات الي لازالــــت محفــــوره في ذاكــــرته
ألى الأن ومســــتحيل يــــنســـاهــا 











الفكـــــرهـ عبـــاره عن أستـــضافهـ


نــستضيفهـــا لكـــل مــشـــاركـ في منتـــدانــــا الغـــالي







والمطلــــوبـ من الضـــيف أن يجـــاوب


على الأسئـــله المطـــروحه في الموضـــــوع

ولاتخـــافونـ كلـــها لطـــيفهـ وخفـــيفـــهـ









عمـــومآ بـــعد مـــاينتهي العــضو من الأجـــابه على أسئلتنـــا


يختـــار عضو آخـــر مـــكـــانـــهـ ويقـــوم بــأرســـالهـ

رســــالهـ على الخـــاص لأخبــــارهـ

بختـــيـــارهـ له في موضوعـــنا ورجـــائي مـــانبــغــى تـــــــأخيــر

وتعــــطيل للموضــــوع أبغـــى حمــــاس
ونشــــــــاط من كــــل ضيــــف الله يســــعدكــــم يــــــاربـ
الموضوعـ شـــيق وفيـــه نـــوع مـــنـ المـــرح والفــــرفــــشـــهـ
<< طـــبعـــآ بذكــــريـــــــاتكــمـ الطفولــــيه الحلــــوهـ











&المهـــــله يومينـ فقط $











الاسئلهـ












1) نشيد كنت تحبه أيام الطفوله ؟؟






2) شخصيه كرتونيه كنت تحبها ؟؟






3) كيف كنت ايام طفولتك

شيطاني ولامؤدب ؟؟







4) ماهي المواقف التي عرضتِ

فيها اهلك للاحراج؟؟







4) هل كنتِ شخص ذو شخصيه قويه

أم مغلوب عليه ؟؟











5)موقف حصل في طفولتك

كان له دور في تغيير مجرى حياتك؟؟







5) اكبر عيديه جمعتها كم ؟؟

ومن مين ؟؟







6) يوم كنت صغير/ هـ

وش هي تسريحتك المفضلة ؟؟







7) يوم كنت صغير

تلعب بكمبيوتر العائله ؟؟







8) اكبر مغامره

قمت فيها وانت صغير..؟؟؟











9) من هو الشخص

اللي يقع دائمأ في شر اذيتك..؟؟؟







10) يوم كنت صغير

كنت تترأس عصابه ام انك كنت عضو فيها فقط؟؟







11) من كـان يدلعك أكثر

أبوك ِ او أمك ؟







12) اســم دلعك بالطفوله لحد الان ينادونك فيـه ؟؟

وماهو ؟؟







13) بطفولتك كنت تبكي

إذا ماجلست بالاول بالطابور اوالفصل ؟؟











14) عندك عضويه بالسن توووب ؟؟





15) كنت دبدوب وانت صغير او نحيف..؟؟؟





16) هل عندك لعبه موجوده من صغرك إلى الآلآن ؟؟؟

وماهي ؟؟







17) وش اكـثـر حلاوة كنـت تحبها ..؟





18) وش اسم اول مـدرس درسك ..؟













19) هـل كـنت تـعانـي مـن اخـطاء


فـي مخـارج الحـروف ..؟







20) ونت صغير يشبهوك على مين من العائله..؟؟؟





.

.












اذا فيه مجال صورتك وانت صغير..؟ 


والســـــؤال هذا


(( أختــــيـــــاري / موأجـــــــباري))

/

دمتم بخير
ودي لكم


نبدأ بأول عضو و  هو ( هدوء عاصف ) 


و بنتمنى من كل عضو ينهي الأسئلة ان يرشح عضو للإجابة على نفس الأسئلة و هيك   ..........
 :15 9 14[1]:  :15 9 14[1]:  :15 9 14[1]: [/align]

----------


## ورده السعاده

فكرة كتير حلوووة وبرضه بتساعد انه نتعرف على بعض اكتر..

يسلموو يا رائعه (يا بطه)... :SnipeR (87):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]شكرا "هدّول" على الإستضافة ويسلمو يا رائعة ، رح اجاوب عن الاسئلة ان شاء الله  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]عادي هدوئة خد راحتك معك يومييييييييين و اهلا و سهلا بهالئامة و بهالعين 

[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الموضوع بجنن

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]على بركة الله نبدأ  :Smile: 



1) نشيد كنت تحبه أيام الطفوله ؟؟
لما أتخيل أغاني أيام طفولتي مباشرة بخطر ببالي أغاني الأطفال لـ "ريمي بندلي" و "ماجدة الرومي"  :Emb3: ، كانت من أكثر أغاني الأطفال شهرة في الثمانينات  :SnipeR (87): ، مش متل اليوم ، عندك آلاف المنشدين والمغنيين للأطفال على أكثر من وسيلة كان على الفضائيات او الإذاعات او على النت ، على ايامي ما كانت لا فضائيات ولا غيره  :Eh S(5): ، كل اللي بعرفه انو كانت قناة "الاردنية" بتشتغل 6 ساعات باليوم واحنا وحظنا يا بجيبوا للأطفال يا ما بجيبوا :upset8: 



2) شخصيه كرتونيه كنت تحبها ؟؟
ههههههه "توم سوير" مهو اصلا انا كنت اشبهه لما كنت صغير ههههههه
بس في عدّة افلام كرتون كنت احبها وانا صغير متل "جزيرة الكنز" خصوصا لما عرضوها لأول مرة ، و "السنافر" ، "ساسوكي" ، "جرين دايزر" ، " جونكر" ، "حكايات عالمية" ، "حول العالم في 80 يوم" وكتيييييييييييير من المسلسلات الرائعة  :Smile: 



3) كيف كنت ايام طفولتك
شيطاني ولامؤدب ؟؟

إحم إحم ، والله عندي بشهادة صف أول كاتبتلي المعلمة عند خانة السلوك (مشاغب)  :11c8c40a: 
بس انا اجمالا كنت مؤدب وأمور ، مهو بعد هداك التقدير صرت دغري هههههههه  :Eh S(19): 



4) ماهي المواقف التي عرضتِ
فيها اهلك للاحراج؟؟

اخخخخخخخخ منك لازم تذكريني هههههه، مرة كنت براجد على ابن جيراننا بالحجار وكنت عالسطوح قام إجا حجر على سيارة واحد كان صافف تحت البناية معه سيارة "هامر" وانكسر الزجاج الأمامي ، قال بقولوا "الهامر" جامد ، انا لسا للوم مش فاهم كيف انكسر بهالسهولة!! او انو الحجر كان كبير ما بعرف  :Eh S(19): 
ما علينا .. المهم انو صاحب السيارة شافني وطلع ع بيتنا وحكا للوالد وانا انكرت وصرت احلف انو ما دخلني هههههههه ، كان عمري اياميها6 او 7 سنين ..  :SnipeR (54): 




4) هل كنتِ شخص ذو شخصيه قويه
أم مغلوب عليه ؟؟

لا كنت جامد جدا .. وصاحب كلمة وموقف .. الحمدلله ، وما كان حدا يطلع معي براس وجوابي ع راس لساني ، زيّك يا "هدولة"  :Baeh: 





5)موقف حصل في طفولتك
كان له دور في تغيير مجرى حياتك؟؟

ممممممممم .. لما نحكي عن موقف بغر من مجرى الحياة بدو يكون موقف صعب متل وفاة او فقدان عزيز سواء بسفر او بعد ، واكيد رح اتذكر موقف صار لمعلمة درستني بصف تالت كنت احبها ومتعلق فيها ، كانت امي التانية ولا زالت ، وفجأة بيوم غابت عن المدرسة .. ولا بقولوا انها ماتت بحادث لما كانت رايحة عند اهلها بجرش .. انا انصدمت وعشت الصدمة لسنين طويلة .. ويمكن غيّر فيي هالموقف كتير اشياء صعب اشرحها  :Frown: 




5) اكبر عيديه جمعتها كم ؟؟
ومن مين ؟؟

يا عيني على هالسؤال .. بس حطي باعتبارك يا هدولة انو ما كانت ورقة "الخمسين" على ايامي  :Bl (6):  يعني اكتر عيدية وكانت بالنسبة الي ثروة كانت 20 دينار من خالي .. وبعدها بطلت اشوف لا 20 ولا 5 ولا تعريفة  :SnipeR (54): 




6) يوم كنت صغير/ هـ
وش هي تسريحتك المفضلة ؟؟

وانا صغير كان شعري ناعم وبجنن .. انا ما كان الي تسريحة مفضلة لاني يا دوب كنت فاهم شو يعني تمشيط  :SnipeR (54):  بس اتوقع اشي عادي ومش مميز يعني تمشيط عالماشي وتسبيل شعر ويا دار ما دخلك شر  :SnipeR (44): 




7) يوم كنت صغير
تلعب بكمبيوتر العائله ؟؟

وانا صغير ما كان اختراع الكمبيوتر واصل الوطن العربي ، كان عنا "أتاري" وكنت العب فيها ومجنن الدنيا فيها ، بتقدري تعتبري لو كان كمبيوتر اني رح اكون مستلمه دايما :SnipeR (76): 



8) اكبر مغامره
قمت فيها وانت صغير..؟؟؟

فتت المقبرة بنص الليل أدوّر على حفّاية اخوي الضايعه هههههههههههه 
كنا بالنهار نلعب جنب المقبرة وضيّع حفايته بس المشكلة انو اكتشفنا انها ضايعة بعد ما وصلنا البيت!! فصرنا نتذكر وإلا اكتشفنا انو لما لعبنا بالبركة شلحنا حفاياتنا وهو عادروّح حافي من كتر ما كان هبّول ، المهم غابت الشمس وفتت عالمقبرة وضعت فيها وما عرفت كيف اطلع ، والله كريم طلعت بس من الجهة التانية ههههههههههه  :SnipeR (54): 




9) من هو الشخص
اللي يقع دائمأ في شر اذيتك..؟؟؟

واحد كنت مستلمه عنا بالصف وكنت دايما حاطط حطاطه واضربه ههههههههههه ، بس بتعرفي وين المصيبة؟ انو بعد مرور السنين طلع ابن عم نسيبي هههههههههههههههههههه ، وكتير بتذكر هديك الأيام ، طبعا لغاية الآن ما اخد مني تفسير ليش كنت مستلمه ، بجوز كنت اغار  :Emb3:  الله اعلم  :SnipeR (87): 




10) يوم كنت صغير
كنت تترأس عصابه ام انك كنت عضو فيها فقط؟؟

اه كنت رئيس ورئيس مش عادي ، وكنت مترأس اكبر عصابة للإستيلاء على اللوز والليمون اللي بالارض اللي جنب مدرستنا هههههههههههههه  :11c8c40a: 
بس مرة لعبت بخلية نحل تحت شجرة لوز وهجم علينا النحل وبعدها عملوا علي انقلاب واطاحوا برئاستي هههههههههههههههههه



بكرة بتابع معكم باقي الأسئلة  :SnipeR (54): 


[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 4) هل كنتِ شخص ذو شخصيه قويه
> أم مغلوب عليه ؟؟
> 
> لا كنت جامد جدا .. وصاحب كلمة وموقف .. الحمدلله ، وما كان حدا يطلع معي براس وجوابي ع راس لساني ، زيّك يا "هدولة" 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه يا عليك يا هدوئة ضحكتني هههههههه 



و اكيد انا طالعة لهدوئة جوابي عراس لساني هههههه
و زكرتني بالأتاري هادي كمان تبعت الأشرطه يللي بتنحط و الكيبورد ههههههههههههههه الله يقطع شرك يا هدوئة



 :Si (5):  :Si (5):  :Si (5): 

يللا بنستناك بكره معلش غلبناك 

 :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هههههههههههههههههههه يا عليك يا هدوئة ضحكتني هههههههه 
> 
> 
> 
> و اكيد انا طالعة لهدوئة جوابي عراس لساني هههههه
> و زكرتني بالأتاري هادي كمان تبعت الأشرطه يللي بتنحط و الكيبورد ههههههههههههههه الله يقطع شرك يا هدوئة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




لا ان شاء الله ما في غلبة بس مشان التسلسل ونطوّل الشغلة هههههههههه

هلا بـ "هدولة"  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله انك ضحكتني  :Goudgrijp 12 13:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]إحم إحم بدنا نكمل مع الأسئلة :Big Grin: 
انتو كيفكو اليوم  :SnipeR (21): 

المهم:



11) من كـان يدلعك أكثر
أبوك ِ او أمك ؟

والله إمي اللي كانت تدلّع وضلت تدلع لحتى صرت نمرود وكبر راسي ههههههههه  :Si (25): 




12) اســم دلعك بالطفوله لحد الان ينادونك فيـه ؟؟
وماهو ؟؟

بصراحة ما كان الي اسم دلع وكان ينادوني بإسمي ، وحتى لما صار الي اسم دلع واللي اخترعته "هدولة" كان اسم ولا اله علاقة بإسمي الحقيقي واللي هو "هدوئة" ههههههههه :SnipeR (52): 



13) بطفولتك كنت تبكي
إذا ماجلست بالاول بالطابور اوالفصل ؟؟

حسب اللي الحالة اللي ذكرتيها لأ .. بس بكيت مرة وحدة وهي لما سجّلتني امي بالمدرسة بالصف الأول وبعدها بجوز مرتين زغنّونات لما كنت اشوف بيتنا من ساحة المدرسة مهو كان بيتنا قريب من المدرسة الإبتدائية ، فلما كنت اشوف البيت واتخيّل كيف امي متريحة من قرفي انا واخوي وانا بالمدرسة بندب حظي اصير اعبّر عن غيظي بالبكاء  :SnipeR (41): 





14) عندك عضويه بالسن توووب ؟؟
هدولة ما فهمت عضوية شو؟ انا بعرف انو السن توب كان عصير ايام كنا صغار  :SnipeR (21): 




15) كنت دبدوب وانت صغير او نحيف..؟؟؟
لا دبدوب ..
مهي ضلت امي تدللل وتدلل وتدلل فليش ما بدي اصير دبدوب  :36 1 21[1]: 




16) هل عندك لعبه موجوده من صغرك إلى الآلآن ؟؟؟
وماهي ؟؟
اه عندي .. سيارة سباق صغيرة ، طبعا هاي اللعبة اللي صفّت من الألعاب اللي كانت عندي ولقيتها بالصدفة مع الكراكيب ، ما يروح فكرك لبعيد وتفكريها سيارة بريموت ، سيارة من هدول إم الربع ليرة  :Eh S(3):   :SnipeR (52): 




17) وش اكـثـر حلاوة كنـت تحبها ..؟
والله الوالدة معوديتنا على الحلو دايما ، فما في نوع معيّن ، عندك الهرايس بأنواعها وليالي لبنان والبسبوسة والرز بحليب يعني من كلو بحبوا ومن وانا صغير  :SnipeR (21): 




18) وش اسم اول مـدرس درسك ..؟
المس هيام  :SnipeR (9): 




19) هـل كـنت تـعانـي مـن اخـطاء
فـي مخـارج الحـروف ..؟

لأ الحمدلله وللآن كمان  :Eh S(3): 




20) ونت صغير يشبهوك على مين من العائله..؟؟؟
ههههههههه لو اقولك رح تضحكي .. انا الوحيد عن دون اخواني مابشبهوني عن حدا ، يعني الناس اللي بشبوهني  :Eh S(3):  بس هاد الحكي وانا صغير ، بس مع الأيام صرت اشبه خوالي وبعد ما تعدّيت العشرين صرت اشبه خالي محمد  :SnipeR (41): 





اذا فيه مجال صورتك وانت صغير..؟ 
والســـــؤال هذا
(( أختــــيـــــاري / موأجـــــــباري))

"هدولة" ما عندي مانع لما تتوفر رح انزلها هون لإنو بصغري الى عدد محدود جدا من الصور يا 3 يا 4 بس ، بدهم عملية بحث ، وبس اروّح رح اعمل وحده منهم سكان وانزلها تكرم عيونك  :SnipeR (52): 

وتسلمي يا قمر عالإستضافة كلك زووووووق  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

صحيح بدي ارشح للإجابة عن الأسئلة "وردة السعادة" ممكن؟ ^_^

----------


## الكرمل

) نشيد كنت تحبه أيام الطفوله ؟؟
موطني 






2) شخصيه كرتونيه كنت تحبها ؟؟ عدنان ولينا






3) كيف كنت ايام طفولتك

شيطاني ولامؤدب ؟؟  مؤدب







4) ماهي المواقف التي عرضتِ

فيها اهلك للاحراج؟؟   كثيرة جداً لا تعد ولا تحصى  
اهمها ضياعي وسط مدينة اربد







4) هل كنتِ شخص ذو شخصيه قويه

أم مغلوب عليه ؟؟   شخصية قوية











5)موقف حصل في طفولتك

كان له دور في تغيير مجرى حياتك؟؟
وفاة والدي رحمه الله تعالى






5) اكبر عيديه جمعتها كم ؟؟     5 دنانير

ومن مين ؟؟ خالي







6) يوم كنت صغير/ هـ

وش هي تسريحتك المفضلة ؟؟  قص جميع شعري







7) يوم كنت صغير

تلعب بكمبيوتر العائله ؟؟  ما كان في كمبيوتر عندنا







8) اكبر مغامره

قمت فيها وانت صغير..؟؟؟  تسلق قمة جبل خطير











9) من هو الشخص

اللي يقع دائمأ في شر اذيتك..؟؟؟ صديقي وهو الآن مسافر في السويد هجرة  الله يحميه ويوفقه







10) يوم كنت صغير

كنت تترأس عصابه ام انك كنت عضو فيها فقط؟؟ كنت عضو فيها







11) من كـان يدلعك أكثر

أبوك ِ او أمك ؟ الوالدة







12) اســم دلعك بالطفوله لحد الان ينادونك فيـه ؟؟

وماهو ؟؟  استيف اوستن







13) بطفولتك كنت تبكي

إذا ماجلست بالاول بالطابور اوالفصل ؟؟  لا ما بهم 











14) عندك عضويه بالسن توووب ؟؟ لا





15) كنت دبدوب وانت صغير او نحيف..؟؟؟ نحيف





16) هل عندك لعبه موجوده من صغرك إلى الآلآن ؟؟؟

وماهي ؟؟  لا







17) وش اكـثـر حلاوة كنـت تحبها ..؟  بقلاوة





18) وش اسم اول مـدرس درسك ..؟ سمير













19) هـل كـنت تـعانـي مـن اخـطاء


فـي مخـارج الحـروف ..؟ لا 







20) ونت صغير يشبهوك على مين من العائله..؟؟؟  خالي





.

.












اذا فيه مجال صورتك وانت صغير..؟ 


والســـــؤال هذا   
صعب صعب صعب :36 2 44[1]: 


(( أختــــيـــــاري / موأجـــــــباري))

/

دمتم بخير
ودي لكم

----------


## ورده السعاده

> صحيح بدي ارشح للإجابة عن الأسئلة "وردة السعادة" ممكن؟ ^_^



طبعا ممكن يا هدوئه بس اعطوني شويه وئت لليل ممكن؟؟؟ شكرا على الاستضافه....  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ورده السعاده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كيفكو يا حلوووين ...

1) نشيد كنت تحبه أيام الطفوله ؟؟
خليني اتزكر.. يا ستي كان في كتير اغاني للأطفال وبالنسبه الي اكتر اغنية كنت بحبها "هيلا يا رمانه" لما كانت تيجي كنت ائوم وارئص هههههههههههه لحد الان بزكروني فيها ......وكانوا يغنوها وما زالو بغنوها الي لما ازعل علشان ارضى( امونه زعلانه مين يراضيها (





2) شخصيه كرتونيه كنت تحبها ؟؟


سندريلا واريال وبياض الثلج وبوكاهانتس انا كنت دايما سندريلا لما نلعب هههههههههههه بس برضه كنت احب اريال ..



3) كيف كنت ايام طفولتك

شيطاني ولامؤدب ؟؟
بدك الصراحه كنت شيطانه بس بأدب يعني اعمل مشاكل بأحترام هههههههههه بس هلا ما شاء الله ملاك....




4) ماهي المواقف التي عرضتِ

فيها اهلك للاحراج؟؟

هههههههههههههه مرة كنت بلعب في المغيطه وضربت بنت على وجهها والمدير اتصل في اهلي وصارت مشكله كبيرة  واتصل بأهل البنت وطبعا انا كنت بس بضحك وبعدين انحلت المشكله بس يا ريتني بتوب...


4) هل كنتِ شخص ذو شخصيه قويه

أم مغلوب عليه ؟؟
والله حاليا هيك وهيك  بس وانا صغيرة لا كانت شخصيتي قويه وما بسكت على حئي..





5)موقف حصل في طفولتك

كان له دور في تغيير مجرى حياتك؟؟

هو موقف واحد لما مات اخوي "سمير" كان اكبر مني وكنت متعلئه فيه كتير فترك فراغ في حياتي بس الله يرحمه...





5) اكبر عيديه جمعتها كم ؟؟

ومن مين ؟؟

شو هالأحراج هاد ..... والله ما بتزكر جمعت كتير يعني 1 او 2 او5 حسب بس لما كبرت جمعت 80 نصر كبير جمعتها من العيله.





6) يوم كنت صغير/ هـ

وش هي تسريحتك المفضلة ؟؟

ههههههههههههه لازم يعني وانا صغيرة ما كان شعري كتير ناعم وسط وما كنت اربطه بس هلا غير.




7) يوم كنت صغير

تلعب بكمبيوتر العائله ؟؟

الكمبيوتر ما كان موجود على وئتي بس كان في اتاري وكانوا يسموني مجنونه اتاري كنت اعمل عليه احتلال الي لحالي وما اخلي ناس يلعب.




8) اكبر مغامره

قمت فيها وانت صغير..؟؟؟


فركشت العطله لأهلي هههههههههه 
يا ستي كنت نازله على السوق مع خالتو وبنات خالتو والدنيا كانت ليل انا كنت احب السمك كتير كتير  فدخلنا على محل فيو حوض سمك كبير كنت عم اتفرج وسرحانه وطلعت خالتو ونسيتني طبعا كان عمري 5 سنوات وصرت اعيط لاني دورت عليها وما لئيتها كان المحل جنب البيت وصرت امشي متل المجنونه من شارع لشارع وضليت ضايعه 3 ساعات وكل خوالي وخالاتي وبابا وماما طلعوا يدورو علي كنا في (الهاشمي الشمالي)بعد ما لفيت السوق كامل رجعت على المحل ولئوني فيو وطبعا يا حرام كنا نازلين اليوم على عمان ولسه الاواعي في الشنت وبابا صار يحكي خلص يلا نروح كانت العيله كلها متجمعه وروحنا وكانت عطله من الاخر وراحت علينا بسببي هههههههههههههه.








9) من هو الشخص

اللي يقع دائمأ في شر اذيتك..؟؟؟

واحد كان بصفي كل ما اعمل مكيده لناس يقع فيها ههههههههههه وبعدين صار ينتقم مني ولحد صف التاسع وهو بيقع في شر اعمالي بس كان ياخد حئه...
10) يوم كنت صغير

كنت تترأس عصابه ام انك كنت عضو فيها فقط؟؟


كنت رئيسه عصابه الاستيلاء على التفاح والكرز ههههههههههههه
بس بعدين انمسكنا واطاحوا برئاستي بعد 3 سنين رئاسه..



خليني ارتاح وبكمل .. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]رائعة يا أمون  :Db465236ff: 

بانتظار البقية  :SnipeR (61): [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله انك امورة وانتي زغنوطة امونة  :Bl (3):

----------


## ورده السعاده

تسلم  يا هدوئه 

تسلميلي يا ام غمازة

----------


## ورده السعاده

مساااااااااااااااا الورد..
خلينا نكمل..

11) من كـان يدلعك أكثر

أبوك ِ او أمك ؟


انا كنت دلوعه العيله بس اكتر شي ماما كانت تدلع فيي..




12) اســم دلعك بالطفوله لحد الان ينادونك فيـه ؟؟

وماهو ؟؟

اكييييييييييييييييييييد "امونه" هههههههههه ولحد الان بنادوني فيو واكتر ناس (هدوله وهدوئه) احلى اتنين...





13) بطفولتك كنت تبكي

إذا ماجلست بالاول بالطابور اوالفصل ؟؟

اول مرة عيطت لما ماما سجلتني في الروضه وروحت ما رضيت اسكت وضليت على هالحاله اسبوع لحد ما اتأقلمت مع الجو وطبعا لما ازعل او حد يضربني كنت اعيط..









14) عندك عضويه بالسن توووب ؟؟


مش فاهمه عضويه شو؟.


15) كنت دبدوب وانت صغير او نحيف..؟؟؟

كنت بطبوطه بس مش دبدوبه من كتر الدلال..



16) هل عندك لعبه موجوده من صغرك إلى الآلآن ؟؟؟

وماهي ؟؟


اه عندي لعبه دبدوب صغير لحد الان محتفظه فيو ..وفي غيره كتير
بس هاد كنت احبه اكتر شي( ان شاء الله بفرجيكي صورته)..




17) وش اكـثـر حلاوة كنـت تحبها ..؟


الحمد لله ماما كانت تعمل اشياء كتير ،ليالي لبنان،حلاوة سميد،رز بحليب،هريسه،كراويا وكتير اشياء..(مامتك يا هدوئه بتعمل متل مامتي)..


18) وش اسم اول مـدرس درسك ..؟

المس وفاء.











19) هـل كـنت تـعانـي مـن اخـطاء


فـي مخـارج الحـروف ..؟

الحمد لله كله كان تمام.





20) ونت صغير يشبهوك على مين من العائله..؟؟؟


كنت اشبه ماما اكتر شي..


.

.












اذا فيه مجال صورتك وانت صغير..؟ 


والســـــؤال هذا


(( أختــــيـــــاري / موأجـــــــباري))

/ والله يا هدوله ما بعرف في عندي صور كتير بس بحاول اجيب صورة كرمال عيونك يا بطه..


وسلامه تسلمكوا... :Wink: 

وهيك عرفتوا كل شي عني تقريبا.. :Emb3:  :Emb3:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]احلى طفولة و الله اموووووون نايس مغامرتك 
[/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

تسلميلي يا هدوله  :Emb3:  :Emb3: 

في مجال استضيفك؟؟؟؟ 
لو عندك مانع بضيف ناس تاني؟؟

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]اممممممم و الله بئولو انا ما بئدر اكسف امونة يعني في مجال 
و رح اجاوب سؤالين سؤالين عشان نمخمخ و ما تزهئوا هههههه


[/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

ههههههههههههه تسلميلي يا حبي :Emb3: 

خدي راحتك بس معك يومين فقط  :Baeh:  :Baeh:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


1) نشيد كنت تحبه أيام الطفوله ؟؟



و الله شوفي كنت احب اغنية طيري طيري يا عصفورة انا متلك حلوة زغيورة 
حتى عملنا عليها بالروضة رئصة فراشات ( انتبهوا انو هي اسمها طيري طيري يا عصفور و احنا عملنا رئصة فراشات هههههههههه آل و من شو الطفل بطلع ما بميز بين الحيوانات هههههههههه ) 











2) شخصيه كرتونيه كنت تحبها ؟
طبعا اكيد توم آند جيري نمبر ون 
و كنت احب سالي 








[/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

ههههههههههههههههه
عنجد سؤالين  :Baeh: 

وانا كمان بحب هي الاغنية :Emb3: 

يلا ارتاحي شوي وكملي سؤالين :11c8c40a:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

) كيف كنت ايام طفولتك

شيطاني ولامؤدب ؟؟


لا و الله كنت مؤدبة و دلوعة و زنخة و هادية الحمد لله بس لما كبرت صرت العكس ليه مو عارفة 








4) ماهي المواقف التي عرضتِ

فيها اهلك للاحراج؟؟




اسمعوا اغنية بابا تلفون بتعرفو ههههههههه [/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

) هل كنتِ شخص ذو شخصيه قويه

أم مغلوب عليه ؟؟

هلأ شوفي لما كنا نطلع عالحارة كنت دايما الرئيسة ههههههههه بس لما ما يكون ابن الجيران موجود اما لما ييجي بخليه يكون قائدنا لأني كنت احبه هههههههههه و هو كان يفوزني ههههه  يا ويلي على هالأيام ضحكتيني 



















5)موقف حصل في طفولتك

كان له دور في تغيير مجرى حياتك؟؟


اممممم لا بتحفظ عالإجابة 

[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


5) اكبر عيديه جمعتها كم ؟؟

ومن مين ؟؟

يييي و احانا صغار و الله انا فضايح آل كنا اول يوم العيد نلفلف عالجيران و يكونو محضريلنا فراطة ههههههههه و احنا نكيف و ننبسط 

و انا صغيرة العيدية ما كانت تنط العشرين بس اتزكروا انو هاد ايام الدينار دينار 





6) يوم كنت صغير/ هـ

وش هي تسريحتك المفضلة ؟؟



ماما كانت دايما تعملي نافورة هههههههههههه و بأعياد الميلاد اتركه مفرود[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]ههههههههههههههههههههه يا هدّولة طفولتك بتجنن بس ما عرفت كيف وانتي صغيرة كيف كنتي هادية ومؤدبة وزنخة؟؟ هههههههه يا هدّولة عندي فضول اعرف الباقيات  :SnipeR (81): [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center]ههههههههههههههههههههه يا هدّولة طفولتك بتجنن بس ما عرفت كيف وانتي صغيرة كيف كنتي هادية ومؤدبة وزنخة؟؟ هههههههه يا هدّولة عندي فضول اعرف الباقيات [/align]


هههههههه يعني احكيلك كيف كنت من هدول الأطفال المدلعين و كل شي بدهم اياه يعني زنخين و كنت مؤدبة ههههههه عرفت كيف 

يللا هيني بدي اكمل هدوئة 
 :Si (5):  :Si (5):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ههههههههههههه تسلميلي يا حبي
> 
> خدي راحتك بس معك يومين فقط




وانتي يا امونة بتجنن طفولتك ، بس انتي اهدى واركز من هدولة هههههههههه .. انبسطنا كتير برفقة طفولتك امونة  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


7) يوم كنت صغير

تلعب بكمبيوتر العائله ؟؟

بابا كان يئوم اخواني عن الكمبيوتر و يئعدني لحد ما اجا اخوي الصغير و اخد مكاني واااااااا كنت احب ماريو كتيــــر 







8) اكبر مغامره

قمت فيها وانت صغير..؟؟؟


ههههههههههه ما كان عندي مغامرات كتيـر بس انا و ابن الجيران مغامراتنا كتيرة هههههههه يعني هو دايما بغامر و انا متل الهبلة دايما معه 


[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


9) من هو الشخص

اللي يقع دائمأ في شر اذيتك..؟؟؟

كانت بنت صفي كانت تحب ابن جيرانا يللي هو كمان ابن صفي كنت اكرهها ( انتبهوا انو من يوم يومنا حبيبة هههههههه ) 
و الله هالبنت لهلأ بكرها و عل فكرة هلأ همي بحبو بعض ههههههههه شفتي الدنيا كيف يا جماعة مش عارفة شو عاجبه فيها كلها على بعضها كتلة زناخة 









10) يوم كنت صغير

كنت تترأس عصابه ام انك كنت عضو فيها فقط؟؟

كنت دايما انا بكمسر الجميع هههههههه عشان هيك ما كانو يخلوني العب 

وااااااااااااااا


[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


11) من كـان يدلعك أكثر

أبوك ِ او أمك ؟

بابا اكت بس هلأ العكس بابا يمكن ناسي اني بالجامعة هههههههه بس و انا زغيرة كنت دلوعة بابا 









12) اســم دلعك بالطفوله لحد الان ينادونك فيـه ؟؟

وماهو ؟؟



هدولة من و انا زغيرة لهلأ الكل بنادوني فيو و اكتر واحد هدوئة هههههههه 
يئبر البي شو بحبه هالهدوئة 





[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

13) بطفولتك كنت تبكي

إذا ماجلست بالاول بالطابور اوالفصل ؟؟



ييييييييي طيب بتسدئوا لو حكيتلكم انو و ان ابصف تامن كان في مس بتحبني كتير و هي بتدرسنا انجلش و كنت ئاعدة و مخنوئة و طبعا اجت سألتني شو مالك يا هدول و بما اني مخنوئة هي سألتني من هون و ابلش ابكي من هون
 و حكتلها يا مس لأني ئاعدة ورا 
بتحكيلي بس هيك يا هدولة قوموا يا بنات يللا و ئعدتني بالدرج الأول 

و اكيد كنت هيك و انا زغيرة 











14) عندك عضويه بالسن توووب ؟؟

و الله بتسدئوا انا كمان مو فاهمته 

[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

15) كنت دبدوب وانت صغير او نحيف..؟؟؟


لا كنت عادي لا دبدوبة و لا نحيفة 






16) هل عندك لعبه موجوده من صغرك إلى الآلآن ؟؟؟

وماهي ؟؟

آه باربي حلوة لهلأ بنيمها جمبي 
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


17) وش اكـثـر حلاوة كنـت تحبها ..؟

انا بحب المدلوئة و السحلب لهلأ بحبهم كتيـــــر



18) وش اسم اول مـدرس درسك ..؟

مس عبيـــــر













19) هـل كـنت تـعانـي مـن اخـطاء


فـي مخـارج الحـروف ..؟

كنت احكي حرف الرا لام بس هو كان دلع لأنو اهلي كانو يحكو معي هيك بس هلأ لا





[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


20) ونت صغير يشبهوك على مين من العائله..؟؟؟

و الله بحكولي اني ما بشبه حدا بس كانو يحكولي تويتي لأنو عيوني واسعين  متله هههههههه 





.

.












اذا فيه مجال صورتك وانت صغير..؟ 

هههههههههه بس بلا بدون ما تضحكه 

هادي الكشرة حامليتاه من زمان لهلأ هههههههههه و كنت مصلعة و حالتي حالة هههههه 

بس بلا تطلعوا ما ازكاني شوفو الأشئر شوفو 






























































بخ عينو 
هي هدولة الحلوة 





و هلأ بدي ارشح زمردة الحلوة

[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يختي ما اسكاكي بتجنني كتير والله  :SnipeR (21): 

وبالنسبة للأجوبة رح اجاوب ولا يهمك  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

1) نشيد كنت تحبه ايام الطفولة؟

طير وعلي - ريما بندلي




2) شخصية كرتونية كنت تحبها؟

جودي ابوت



3) كيف كنت ايام طفولتك (شيطاني/مؤدب)؟

كنت شيطانة عكس هلأ بـ كتير

4) ماهي المواقف التي عرضت فيها اهلك للإحراج؟

مش متذكرة والله بس كانهم فتشوو علي في البيت كله وما لاقوني وفتشوو عند الجيران وراحوو عـ المخفر وامي انهارت وابوي صار يعيط وطلعت نايمة تحت التخت تبعي  :Bl (6): 

5) هل كنت شخص ذو شخصية (قوية/مغلوب عليه)؟

قوية وكتير كمان :upset3:


6)موقف حصل في طفولتك كان له دور في تغيير مجرى حياتك؟

موت صاحبتي المقربة مني والتي بعدها لم اعد مقربة من احد :upset8:

7) اكبر عيدية جمعتها كم، ومن مين؟

والله وانا وصغيرة 1.85
دينار من بابا، والباقي فراطة من الناس  :36 1 34: 

8) يوم كنت صغير، ما هي تسريحتك المفضلة؟

شعري كان ملفلف وقصير ما كنت اربطه احط باندل وبس  :SnipeR (43): 

9) يوم كنت صغير تلعب بكمبيوتر العائلة؟
ما كان في اختراع اسمه كمبيوتر لسى بس كنت اخرب كل اشي تقريبا  :SnipeR (86): 

10) اكبر مغامرة قمت فيها وانت صغير؟

اتسلقت درابزين بيتنا ووقعت مرة وانكسرت ايدي من ورا هالمغامرة اذا بتتسمى مغامرة  :SnipeR (33): 

11) من هو الشخص الذي يقع دائما في شر اذيتك؟

والله ابن خالي موته من الضرب  :Ag: 

12) يوم كنت صغير كنت تترأس عصابة ام انك كنت عضو فيها فقط؟

عصابة الاولاد لأني كنت حسن صبي  :SnipeR (96): 

13) من كـان يدلعك اكثر (ابوك/مك)؟

امي ولهلأ  :SnipeR (22): 

14) اسم دلعك بالطفولة لحد الأن ينادونك فيـه، وماهو؟

ما كان في بس من جديد صار "ام غمازة"  :Bl (30): 

15) بطفولتك كنت تبكي اذا ما جلست بالاول بالطابور او الفصل؟

لأ لأنه وين ما انحطيت ببين يخزي العين عني من شطارتي  :Icon10: 

16) عندك عضوية بالسن توووب؟

بصراحة اه وكتير بحبه وكنت اشتريه عـ المدرسة




17) كنت دبدوب وانت صغير او نحيف؟

بين وبين لزلوزة

18) هل عندك لعبة موجودة من صغرك الى الأن، وما هي؟

دبدوب ارنوب بجنن  :SnipeR (21): 

19) شو اكـتـر حلاوة كنـت تحبها؟

شعر البنات



20) شو اسم اول مـدرس درسك؟

ياسمين

21) هـل كـنت تـعانـي مـن اخـطاء فـي مخـارج الحـروف؟

لأ الحمدلله  :Emb3: 


22) وانت صغير بشبهوك على مين من العائلة؟

والدتي

23) اذا فيه مجال صورتك وانت صغير؟

صعب  :Bl (27): 

مشكورة "هدولة" عـ الموضوع  :SnipeR (21): 

*الي بعدي بختار المدير "حسان القضاة"  :SnipeR (64): *

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ههههههههههههههه شو هالأجوبة الحلوة زمردة بس اكتر شي عجبتني مغامرتك 


10) اكبر مغامرة قمت فيها وانت صغير؟

اتسلقت دربزين بيتنا ووقعت مرة وانكسرت اجري من ورا هالمغامرة اذا بتتسمى مغامرة 


طيب يا جماعة ليه ما بتورجونا صوركم يعني عادي ما انتو كنتو صغار 
[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني صورتي ابصر وين هلأ لانه من سنة 91 بدي افتش على الف صورة لأليقها فـ عيش يا قديش لـ ينبت الحشيش  :110104 EmM12 Prv:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اجابات و لا اروع زمرده

وساده خلص عليكي الأمان ما رح احكي اي شي

بالعكس انت و صغيره كنت تجنني

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شكرا زيد يا مزوق انت نورت  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

يختي ما اسكاك يا زيدووووو يعني خلص الحمدلله عليي الأمان 

و هلأ بنستنى مديرنا العزيييييز حسااااااااان 

[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]هدولة طفولتك رائعة ..

زمردة انتي كمان رائعة .. بس في شغلة بعدين بحكيلك عنها ..


ويلا حسان هات لنشوف طفولتك  :Thinker2: [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> [align=center]هدولة طفولتك رائعة ..
> 
> زمردة انتي كمان رائعة .. بس في شغلة بعدين بحكيلك عنها ..
> 
> 
> ويلا حسان هات لنشوف طفولتك [/align]


وبعدين مع الالغاز احكيلي شو عملت؟؟

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):

----------


## ورده السعاده

> وانتي يا امونة بتجنن طفولتك ، بس انتي اهدى واركز من هدولة هههههههههه .. انبسطنا كتير برفقة طفولتك امونة



تسلم يا هدوئه مش احلى من طفولتك. :Gbiggrin:  :Gbiggrin:  :Gbiggrin: 
ههههههههههههه طبعا اهدى من هدوله بس جوابي على راس لساني زيها... :Baeh:  :Baeh:

----------


## ورده السعاده

> *[align=center]
> 
> 
> 20) ونت صغير يشبهوك على مين من العائله..؟؟؟
> 
> و الله بحكولي اني ما بشبه حدا بس كانو يحكولي تويتي لأنو عيوني واسعين  متله هههههههه 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شو هالئمر هاد بتجنني يا بطه..
احلى هدوله زغنطوطه. :Gbiggrin:  :Gbiggrin:  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## ورده السعاده

> *[align=center]
> 
> طيب يا جماعة ليه ما بتورجونا صوركم يعني عادي ما انتو كنتو صغار 
> [/align]*



خلص الله غير اجيب صورتي بس ما تضحكوا علي.. :Gbiggrin:  :Gbiggrin:  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## غسان

_حسان اكيد ما بيعرف عن الموضوع  ... اليوم بحكيله يزوركم هون  

الموضوع رائع .. شكرا الوساده 
_

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]انت الأروع يا غسان

 بأول مرور الك على موضوع اللي بنتمنى تشرفنا دايما و كلنا عم نستنى غسان 
[/align]*

----------


## ريمي

الموضوع اكتر من رائع مافي كلمه توصفه
مواضيعك متألقة كحضورك :11c8c40a:

----------


## غسان

> *[align=center]انت الأروع يا غسان
> 
>  بأول مرور الك على موضوع اللي بنتمنى تشرفنا دايما و كلنا عم نستنى غسان 
> [/align]*


_ما بنستغني ... فعلا مواضيعك متميزه وتستحق المشاركه والتفاعل .._

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]تسلم يا رب الله يخليك 
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

> الموضوع اكتر من رائع مافي كلمه توصفه
> مواضيعك متألقة كحضورك


تسلميلي يا ريمي النألق النا و الكم و للمنتدى كله 

و انا بحب متل هيك مواضيع لأنها بتقوي الروابط بين الأعضاء 
 :11c8c40a:  :11c8c40a:

----------


## عبد الله الربابعة

Wawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :Eh S(7):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]منور يا عبد الله 

بنتمنى تنبسط معنا بالمنتدى 

و عشان يكون فيه للموضوع نكهة خاصة و احلى اكتر و اكتر هاد الفلاش انضافله بالصفحة الأولى

[flash1=http://www.d-3mr.com/up/uploads/files/domain-a09260dc8a.swf]WIDTH=450 HEIGHT=650[/flash1][/align]*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع مميز كصاحبة تماما 

اشكرك على هذا الطرح المميز ... يستحق التثبيت

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]تسلم ياااااااااا رب و الله خجلتني يللا عئبال ما نستضيفك معاذووووو 


نور الموضوع بوجودك
[/align]*

----------


## ريمي

> تسلميلي يا ريمي النألق النا و الكم و للمنتدى كله 
> 
> و انا بحب متل هيك مواضيع لأنها بتقوي الروابط بين الأعضاء


حكيك صحيح  :Si (22):  :Si (22):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]"زمردة" بتقدري تختاري عضو غير حسان مشان الموضوع يستمر ، وان شاء الله لما يفضى حسان رح يشاركنـــــــا اكيد ..

بانتظار العضو القادم  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بختار زيد "سيكربت"  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## Sc®ipt

تكرم عيونك انا ان شاء الله بعد الجامعة بكتب  :Smile:

----------


## وسام المصري

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Sc®ipt

> [align=center]
> 
> الاسئلهـ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*بتمنى اكون جاوبت منيح و تعجبكم اجاباتي*

*وانا برشح سنفورة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اهلا اهلا اهلا والله دور زيد يا هلا يا هلا ههههههههههه

والله اكتر شغلة عجبتني تبعت انك تتخبى ورا عصاة القشاطة ههههههههه

ع راسي زيدوووو  :SnipeR (93): [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]ههههههههههههههه 

صح و الله طفولة رائعة 


اي نعم انه اختصر كتير بس يللا مع هيك كانت رحلة رائعة في ربوع طفولة زيدوووو 


و هلأ بنستنى سنفورة 

[/align]*

----------


## سنفورة

ممممممممممممم
والله هلا مشغولة بالامتحانات 
بصير ارشح حدا مكاني وبعد الامتحانات ادخل؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

ازا موافقين برشح ماي لايف 
وعد اني لما اكمل راح ادخل

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]اوكي سنفورة بنستناكي 
بعد ماي لايف ازا وافئ على الإستضافة بس لازم نخليه يختار العضو يللي بده اياه 
يمكن يختارك انتي بس لازم نعطيه هالخيار لانه من ضمن اللعبة 

[/align]*

----------


## mylife079

اكيد موافق راجعلكووووووووووووووو


شكرا سنفورة وهديل على الاستضافة


:si (17)::si (17):

----------


## سنفورة

بنستناك
 :Eh S(8):   :Eh S(8):   :Eh S(8):

----------


## mylife079

[align=center]
1) نشيد كنت تحبه أيام الطفوله ؟؟


ما بتذكر 



2) شخصيه كرتونيه كنت تحبها ؟؟


توم وجيري سنان بوباي كتير شخصيات 



3) كيف كنت ايام طفولتك

شيطاني ولامؤدب ؟؟


مؤدب على البركة 





4) ماهي المواقف التي عرضتِ

فيها اهلك للاحراج؟؟

انا واخواني حكينا لابن عمي تعال العب معنا بساحة البيت 
سكرنا الباب وحجزناه وحكيناله وين الجنب الي بوجعك 
ههههههههههههههههه
مسكني عمي يوم من الايام وخوفني صرت ابكي 




4) هل كنتِ شخص ذو شخصيه قويه

أم مغلوب عليه ؟؟

على البركة مسكين من يومي





5)موقف حصل في طفولتك

كان له دور في تغيير مجرى حياتك؟؟


يا ريت اتذكر ناسي





5) اكبر عيديه جمعتها كم ؟؟

ومن مين ؟؟


ما كنا نهتم بالعيديه كانت عمتي تعطيني شوية فراطة 







6) يوم كنت صغير/ هـ

وش هي تسريحتك المفضلة ؟؟


عاديه 







7) يوم كنت صغير

تلعب بكمبيوتر العائله ؟؟


على دورنا كويس انه كان فيه تلفزيون وراديو







8) اكبر مغامره

قمت فيها وانت صغير..؟؟؟


كنا نروح نلعب كرة قدم والملعب بعيد شوي وكان فيه تسلق جبال










9) من هو الشخص

اللي يقع دائمأ في شر اذيتك..؟؟؟


صاحبي وابن عمي اكلو مني ومن اخوي قتل لسا ما نسيوه 








10) يوم كنت صغير

كنت تترأس عصابه ام انك كنت عضو فيها فقط؟؟


لا هاي ولا هذيك 







11) من كـان يدلعك أكثر

أبوك ِ او أمك ؟

امي 







12) اســم دلعك بالطفوله لحد الان ينادونك فيـه ؟؟

وماهو ؟؟


محمد ولساته محمد ورح يظل محمد







13) بطفولتك كنت تبكي

إذا ماجلست بالاول بالطابور اوالفصل ؟؟

كان فيه تنافس على الطابور او الفصل بس ما كنت ابكي 











14) عندك عضويه بالسن توووب ؟؟

لا





15) كنت دبدوب وانت صغير او نحيف..؟؟؟


نحيف بس هاي الايام بحكولي دبدوب





16) هل عندك لعبه موجوده من صغرك إلى الآلآن ؟؟؟

وماهي ؟؟


لا






17) وش اكـثـر حلاوة كنـت تحبها ..؟


توفي هيكل وتمارا كان عمي يشتريها من الشام 





18) وش اسم اول مـدرس درسك ..؟

اسمه محمد مطلق ( ابن حرام ) كتير تسلط علي وضربني بدون سبب كتير آذاني وما عرفت شو السبب اشتكى ابوي عليه وتبهدل الله لا يسامحه لانه ما عاملني معاملة معلم لطالب 










19) هـل كـنت تـعانـي مـن اخـطاء


فـي مخـارج الحـروف ..؟


لا 







20) ونت صغير يشبهوك على مين من العائله..؟؟؟

ما فيه حد بشبهني 





.

.












اذا فيه مجال صورتك وانت صغير..؟ 




بتمنا تكون اجاباتي عجبتكو


يسلمو على الموضوع والاستضافة 


 :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27): 

 :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S: [/align]

----------


## mylife079

العضو اللي بعدي 


" سنفورة "

----------


## سنفورة

> العضو اللي بعدي 
> 
> 
> " سنفورة "


حكيت عندي امتحانات اختار حدا غيري
 :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):

----------


## mylife079

العضو القادم وسام المصري

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]يا مامي ليه هيك معصبة سنفورة وحدي الله هههههههه روئينا كلنا عنا امتحانات و الله 


طفولة حلوة محمد مع انه في اجوبة مختصرة 

كلنا بنستنى وسام المصري 
[/align]*

----------


## mylife079

> *[align=right]يا مامي ليه هيك معصبة سنفورة وحدي الله هههههههه روئينا كلنا عنا امتحانات و الله [/align]*[align=right]
> 
> 
> *طفولة حلوة محمد مع انه في اجوبة مختصرة* 
> 
> *كلنا بنستنى وسام المصري* 
> **[/align]


 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ورده السعاده

طفوله حلوة محمد....
 شكلك كتير هادي والئط بياكل عشاك :Emb3:

----------


## mylife079

> طفوله حلوة محمد....
> شكلك كتير هادي والئط بياكل عشاك


 
ههههههههههههههه

اكيد 

يسلمو ورده


 :36 1 6[1]:  :36 1 6[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يا ريت محمد تنقي حد غير وسام المصري وخلينا نحرك الموضوع حتى لو غاب احسن اعضائنا  :7anoon:

----------


## وسام المصري

ايش هالطفولة يا هدوء والله رفاهية

----------


## ديالا

طب وسام جاوب ع الاسئلة خلينا نعرف طفولتك

----------

